# Writing an online dating profile.....



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

I've visited several online dating sites and just can't pull the trigger. I've been single now 3 years and still haven't dated anyone. Every time i get ready to write an online dating profile I feel like a used car salesman trying to sell a car he doesn't believe in...
well its got some miles on it...had some recalls, been traded in a few times, and although it once was a sports car it doesn't look like it once did.....and as much baggage as its hauling its more likely to be compared to a station wagon...
But..it seems pretty reliable.
..:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You'll just have to wait until you believe in yourself again. If you portray yourself as this post does, you'll get eaten alive.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

That reminds me of Norm on Cheers...lol...he says" it's a dog eat dog world and I'm wearing milk bone underwear"...lol or something to that effect..


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Post a few photos and a short or long profile here........see what happens......there are a lot of very nice Ladies on this forum.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...2016-spring-singles-profile-photo-thread.html




quadrants2 said:


> I've visited several online dating sites and just can't pull the trigger. I've been single now 3 years and still haven't dated anyone. Every time i get ready to write an online dating profile I feel like a used car salesman trying to sell a car he doesn't believe in...
> well its got some miles on it...had some recalls, been traded in a few times, and although it once was a sports car it doesn't look like it once did.....and as much baggage as its hauling its more likely to be compared to a station wagon...
> But..it seems pretty reliable.
> ..:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Clem said:


> You'll just have to wait until you believe in yourself again. If you portray yourself as this post does, you'll get eaten alive.


I guess my post seemed a little sober..I meant it more in humor but either way you're probably right..:thumb:


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Post a few photos and a short or long profile here........see what happens......there are a lot of very nice Ladies on this forum.
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...2016-spring-singles-profile-photo-thread.html


I will have to do that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Humor is deadly here. Everybody takes you serious.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Humor is deadly here. Everybody takes you serious.


I'll try to remember that..thanks for the tip. :goodjob:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not personally a fan of online dating sites. They just seem like a bunch of people acting like bad shoppers at the local Wal-Mart. Everyone metaphorically squeezing melons and sampling the grapes, the perfect meal just One Click Away. The Grass is Greener Syndrome seems to kick in, and there you are, being judged on the most superficial thing about you: The two-dimensional aspect of how you look. No, thanks.

My hottie days are long behind me and I'm not up for the winnowing out process necessary on dating sites. I agree with *Sourdough*. I much prefer to get to know people on forums like this, where there are common interests in lifestyle choice and a chance to get to know people more in depth.

I met my late husband in an international chat room with no intent to meet a husband, just make friends outside my regular channels. I've made dozens of online friends through the years and remain in touch with quite a number of them. Never expected to find lllluuuurrrrvvve on the interwebs. But he and I clicked as pals, spent a lot of time yapping back and forth, moved on to regular phone calls and after a couple of years, he moved from Australia to the States to be with me. The ultimate long distance relationship for a couple of years and no, it wasn't easy. But boy, was it worth it.  Sadly, he died much too young nearly 10 years ago.

We were great friends first, and that's what carried the day. When it caught fire, it was the best thing that ever happened for both of us. 

I think it's possible to find something like that on a dating site, but not very likely. Nowadays I stick to local meet-up groups and forums like this one. Even if nothing ever clicks, you end up with some superb, lifelong friends. 

Good luck! I suspect you've got a few miles left on the ol' chassis.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I might mention that we do average around one pearing a year, usually, sometimes, more or less lol


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Raeven..I'm going to follow u and Sourdoughs advice and stick to forums for awhile..see where that goes..


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I might mention that we do average around one pearing a year, usually, sometimes, more or less lol


Yes..I was one of those pairings FBB about 8 yrs ago..but a short while later it was a bust.. But the excitement of the possibility I think is what makes people try again..cuz when its good it can be really good.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I put a pretty straight forward, simple plain english profile on 2 sites......


"If you are looking to hook up, go ahead and pass on me; I don't kiss on the first date and probably not on the second date either" "


EVERY day at least 1 clown would message me "Why don't you kiss, I could change your mind, Good luck getting dates, What makes you so special, One kiss from me and you will be hooked" and on and on.
Some were so crass I would get banned if I posted them.........

I was honest, upfront and real in my profiles.......and both places I posted ended up being a huge waste of my time and a huge pull on the heart strings......


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

That's part of what makes you one of the good ones.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't mean to be as much of a downer as my post looks in retrospect. It seemed to me that you were struggling to be able to positively portray yourself. Hey, everybody, everywhere has faults. 
To go into a little more detail and clarify my thoughts: You don't need to point out you've gotten older, with weaknesses or faults, they're going to be looking for that stuff, if that's what they're all about. You'll probably be better off to just present yourself like "This is who I am, and what you see is what you get" Nobody on the dating sites is brand spanking new. So, everybody there has been around a while, and you're on level ground. Just be yourself. 

My thoughts on forums v dating sites was that in a forum, no one lives the next town over. In dating sites, you can set your parameters to only search for people in the driving area. After all, what if you were to get deeply involved with someone a thousand miles away? Won't be any driving over for dinner, or anything like that.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

When I decided it was time to start dating again, I posted ads on CL with "who would like to join me for dinner at 7pm at XYZ restaraunt for some friendly company and good food". 

I met a few nice ladies. One psycho. And a couple people who probably had no business dating yet. But it gets you in the game, out of the house, and remembering how to talk to new people again. I think it worked well for me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U mean you found somebody in here with only round 50/60 postings? I got nearly 20G postings in over 10yrs, and havnt clicked yet??? What am I doing wong??? LOL


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Cmon Bill. Think


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NO, I don't want to. It hurts my feets when I do that.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

quadrants2 said:


> well its got some miles on it...had some recalls, been traded in a few times, and although it once was a sports car it doesn't look like it once did.....and as much baggage as its hauling its more likely to be compared to a station wagon...
> But..it seems pretty reliable.
> ..:shrug::shrug::shrug:


Actually, that is exactly the type of profile that would pique my interest. I look for people who have a sense of humor. They are going to be a lot more fun to date.

The ones that leave me cold are the "drive to exotic shores in/on my Vette, Harley, whatever. Romantic cocktails. and so on. and so forth. etcetera, etcetera, etcetera"

Pity I aren't <mumble, mumble> years younger. I might have to snatch you up.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

quadrants2 said:


> I will have to do that.


Fresh meat, Ladies :trollface


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You've shattered my image of you!.. Lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Actually, that is exactly the type of profile that would pique my interest. I look for people who have a sense of humor. They are going to be a lot more fun to date.
> 
> The ones that leave me cold are the "drive to exotic shores in/on my Vette, Harley, whatever. Romantic cocktails. and so on. and so forth. etcetera, etcetera, etcetera"
> 
> Pity I aren't <mumble, mumble> years younger. I might have to snatch you up.


I didn't see it as a put down either, I saw it as him using humor to say...

Middle aged, made some mistakes but learned from them, had more than one partner and though I was once a sports car, I've became so much more.

This is what stood out to me
*But..it seems pretty reliable.*


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

quadrants2 said:


> well its got some miles on it...had some recalls, been traded in a few times, and although it once was a sports car it doesn't look like it once did.....and as much baggage as its hauling its more likely to be compared to a station wagon...
> 
> But..it seems pretty reliable.
> 
> ..:shrug::shrug::shrug:



This is a pretty good start , now go back and add the real info. 
Don't say it's got some miles say it's a 1958 model that's low mileage but in good shape. 
Behind the words some reacalls add (a heart transplant). 
What's that car look like ? Dainty sports car or well muscled Mack truck. Brown. Hardtop or grey over white with green headlights. 
Tell us about a few adventures it's been on. 
All from the point if a car. 

My first Gf way back in HS taught me two key things. 
Make a girl laugh twice and your half way there. 
Make her orgasm twice before you and after that she's putty in your hands. 

I guess it's just courtesy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AH, yup. The bottom BOTH is how I got my last X lol


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> U mean you found somebody in here with only round 50/60 postings? I got nearly 20G postings in over 10yrs, and havnt clicked yet??? What am I doing wong??? LOL


Well FBB..considering it didn't work out...doesn't that make me the unlucky one and means you're saying/doing things right? Lol...just a thought


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> I didn't see it as a put down either, I saw it as him using humor to say...
> 
> Middle aged, made some mistakes but learned from them, had more than one partner and though I was once a sports car, I've became so much more.
> 
> ...


Now see..I knew someone would get it..


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> This is a pretty good start , now go back and add the real info.
> Don't say it's got some miles say it's a 1958 model that's low mileage but in good shape.
> Behind the words some reacalls add (a heart transplant).
> What's that car look like ? Dainty sports car or well muscled Mack truck. Brown. Hardtop or grey over white with green headlights.
> ...


 That's actually really creative writing...:bow::bow::bow:
Well done.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It didn't work out for several reasons, BUT it did work out for 14yrs, which is a fair run nowadays.

AH, EYE SEA your meaning now. Yes, I thought that for 10yrs. Stay close, but don't get caught lol. Its way easier as the years roll on.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

quadrants2 said:


> That's actually really creative writing...:bow::bow::bow:
> 
> Well done.



Lol your idea I just added a few details. 
It's. Been a while but the last singles profile I wrote was as if I were a yard sale.


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

quadrants2 said:


> I've visited several online dating sites and just can't pull the trigger. I've been single now 3 years and still haven't dated anyone. Every time i get ready to write an online dating profile I feel like a used car salesman trying to sell a car he doesn't believe in...
> well its got some miles on it...had some recalls, been traded in a few times, and although it once was a sports car it doesn't look like it once did.....and as much baggage as its hauling its more likely to be compared to a station wagon...
> But..it seems pretty reliable.
> ..:shrug::shrug::shrug:



I can soooo relate to that. I never did know what to put on those. I don't do the dating sites anymore. Tried them a couple times but, it seemed like no one was reading it anyways. I would know that because I put in my profile to please say something more than Hi, how r u. Or you're hot. And of course that's just what they would send! I mean jezzz...be original...lol. That's what would draw my attention. But, anyways....you still look like a sports car to me.  Just be your original self. I think a lot of women value your type of profile.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Suncatcher..I dont like the thought of dating sites bcuz of the way I feel like I'm on display...being judged by appearance and an ability to talk about oneself...seems weird... although both my brothers met their wives on Match and they seem happy..both married about 10 yrs now.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im so tired of every night around 6 I get a E mail - See who likes you, on FO. ALL THAT IS, is if a woman looks at a mans pic, and or reads his profile, she has 2 choices, a like or a dislike. A BUNCHA women LIKE me, but nonna them want to love me, live with me, ect.
I always hit dislike, whether I like them or not. That way, at least they, unlike me, aren't bothered by at least one less man for no reason. IF I LIKE THEM, I ask them to respond, but still hit the dislike button.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Turn It Off...If Thy Eye Offend Thee..Pluck That Bad Boy Out!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

quadrants2 said:


> Thanks Suncatcher..I dont like the thought of dating sites bcuz of the way I feel like I'm on display...being judged by appearance and an ability to talk about oneself...seems weird... although both my brothers met their wives on Match and they seem happy..both married about 10 yrs now.


If you are looking for a dating partner you will be on display anyway. You will still be judged on a first impression and you will have to talk about yourself in order to engage someone's interest. I see dating sites as just another tool. You still have to use common sense. You still have to be aware of deceptions and motivations. I don't see the online platform being a lot different than the dances and socials that they took the place of.

Both my son and my daughter met their spouses online. DD has been married close to 18 years now and is happy as a newlywed. DS has been married 7 years and is also happy as the proverbial clam.

I met my Sweetie on POF. He is still in the process of moving down to OK so actual personal face time has been limited. We do send an inordinate number of texts (now I know how my grand daughters rack up so many per month!) we spend time on the phone and on Skype. It is harder doing a long distance romance, but if both are finding the relationship important then it is not impossible.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I met my Sweetie on POF. He is still in the process of moving down to OK so actual personal face time has been limited. We do send an inordinate number of texts (now I know how my grand daughters rack up so many per month!) we spend time on the phone and on Skype. It is harder doing a long distance romance, but if both are finding the relationship important then it is not impossible.


 That's exciting! My dad always said if it's worth having its worth waiting for...good luck with everything.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah Wolf. That's like walking down a city street on Sat and a good looking woman passes you. U gonna look the other way. I don't think so.
Im bored by them always saying all these women LIKE me when in the true meaning of the word, they likely don't, BUTT I still don't mind looking at most of them.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, there is natural beauty, no makeup needed.
There is do the hair and makeup, dress to take advantage of what one has.
And there is a combination of the above,but done with class.
And there is full, let it all hang out ---- mode.
I prefer just a glimpse and a lot left to the imagination done with class.
But still, my eyeballs won't pop out, I'm not 20 years old anymore,I've just about seen it all before. So a nod or smile will do when seeing a woman in public.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I crack a small smile too, and nod.
1, Because I cant look beauty in the face/eyes
2, nodding hides my eyes so I can better, ah, nivvermind lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

nsoitgoes said: "I met my Sweetie on POF. He is still in the process of moving down to OK so actual personal face time has been limited. We do send an inordinate number of texts (now I know how my grand daughters rack up so many per month!) we spend time on the phone and on Skype. It is harder doing a long distance romance, but if both are finding the relationship important then it is not impossible."

I met my Sweetie via POF, too. He didn't like the long distance aspect, so he moved me, my ENTIRE FARM, (except for the buildings) and all my critters (17 dairy goats, three Great Pyrenees, and a dozen chickens) from MO to AR so we could be together. AND. . . . he fenced a 6 acre pasture for my goats. I figured, with him putting forth that much effort to have me in his life, he's certainly a keeper.

















I have never looked back!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You two look very much alike.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You two look very much alike.


Huh?  Who two look alike?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

nehimama said:


> Huh?  Who two look alike?


You and your Sweetie. Maybe because of the glasses, maybe because I need glasses. But that's what I believe.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You and your Sweetie. Maybe because of the glasses, maybe because I need glasses. But that's what I believe.


LOL! Perhaps you need glasses. We really & truly don't look alike. :nana:


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

nehimama said:


> I met my Sweetie via POF, too. He didn't like the long distance aspect, so he moved me, my ENTIRE FARM, (except for the buildings) and all my critters (17 dairy goats, three Great Pyrenees, and a dozen chickens) from MO to AR so we could be together. AND. . . . he fenced a 6 acre pasture for my goats. I figured, with him putting forth that much effort to have me in his life, he's certainly a keeper.
> 
> 
> I have never looked back!


Yes. It is the sense of commitment, that he is making you a priority, that tells you he is Mr. Right. My guy keeps me in his life all the time: whatever he is doing, whether it be woodworking, making stained glass, doing repairs at his parents' house, riding his ATV - he takes the time to send me pictures and commentary. Early days here, but promising. Very promising... He has bought a house about 25 miles from me (was planning the move anyway - not as a result of meeting me)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

nehimama said:


> LOL! Perhaps you need glasses. We really & truly don't look alike. :nana:


It's OK. You are just in denial. A lot of couples look "similar", proven scientific theory. You get into your couples that are 1st cousins..very similar :Bawling:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> It's OK. You are just in denial. A lot of couples look "similar", proven scientific theory. You get into your couples that are 1st cousins..very similar :Bawling:


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> It's OK. You are just in denial. A lot of couples look "similar", proven scientific theory. You get into your couples that are 1st cousins..very similar :Bawling:


 Wolf ..you seriously keep me laughing..:bow:
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

quadrants2 said:


> Wolf ..you seriously keep me laughing..:bow:
> :clap::clap::clap:


Like how? What do you mean?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Nehi is correct. you do need glasses. they aren't a bit alike! it's well known though that people who live together for many years in happiness end up looking alike although Nehi hasn't been with him long enough. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

The also say people start to look like the animals they raise. I don't Nehi looks like a goat either.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmerJoe said:


> The also say people start to look like the animals they raise. I don't Nehi looks like a goat either.


LOL! LOL! Whew! rincess:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Like how? What do you mean?


I was wanting to post the video of the "you're a funny guy" scene from the movie Goodfellas, but I knew there was too much cussing to get away with it.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I was wanting to post the video of the "you're a funny guy" scene from the movie Goodfellas, but I knew there was too much cussing to get away with it.


 With Deniro and Pesci I'm guessing it wouldbe...heck I tried to write the name of the new drink I like called Best ---- Root Beer and the site took it out...seriously.? It's on a grocery store shelf... :shrug::shrug:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Go figure, it's OK for discussing all kinds of Vile subjects, but can't use an unoffensive word.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

quadrants2 said:


> I've visited several online dating sites and just can't pull the trigger. I've been single now 3 years and still haven't dated anyone. Every time i get ready to write an online dating profile I feel like a used car salesman trying to sell a car he doesn't believe in...
> well its got some miles on it...had some recalls, been traded in a few times, and although it once was a sports car it doesn't look like it once did.....and as much baggage as its hauling its more likely to be compared to a station wagon...
> But..it seems pretty reliable.
> ..:shrug::shrug::shrug:


That actually sounds like something that would get you some replies. post it pretty much as is. It shows you have a sense of humor and that you're human.

If I would be writing my profile in that manner (I'm not, this truck has a current owner met on an online dating site) I would say:

Classic 1956 model, Its got some miles on it, but still runs pretty well. No engine problems at all, however some of the accessories have needed some internal modifications through the years. Not a sports car, it's actually built solid like a Mack Truck but rides more like a luxury model. With only 1 previous owner; this ones been around the race track but has got plenty of miles left. Not looking for life in the fast lane, but still able to go long distance, just a bit slower than it used to. Very reliable and if regularly maintained will give you plenty of miles.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice Mnn...cool description.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

1947 model. Lights dim, Large mileage, Odometers been around at least once. Shocks shot, transmission slipping as is the brain. Tires has bulges and bumps. Bent crank, Hard to steer. Low slung. Top is convertible, and faded, and ragged. Dosnt come all the way to the front anymore. HORN dosnt work anymore. Radiator has bad leak, and water pump runs all the time. Good buy, Easy keeper. Call 549


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WHAT happened in the "marriage" thread that FBB started that got shut down?????

IF YOU KNOW THE ANSWER PLEASE PM ME SO THIS THREAD DOES NOT GO INTO MOD REVIEW ALSO!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I would like to know too, but at least I don't have to close my eyes while scrolling to the last post.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Oohhh...forum drama..juicy...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, Im just kidding, but How the heck YOU gonna stop this thread from going into mod squad review if someone unlike me posts something titilating? on here? lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

quadrants2 said:


> Oohhh...forum drama..juicy...


You were the subject.. Lol


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You were the subject.. Lol


Wait! What the?? Did someone find those pics?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Laura, Im just kidding, but How the heck YOU gonna stop this thread from going into mod squad review if someone unlike me posts something titilating? on here? lol


I was told if 'we talk about' why the other thread was shut down, HERE, then THIS thread, will be shut down......

That's why I said "if you know why the other thread was shut down, PM me and tell me there, not here"

First rule of Fight Club.
We don't talk, about Fight Club.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

But aren't we really talking about now? 
For being the product(members) advertising wise there is a lot of sensorship.
I would also like to be PM'ed.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

In Laura's world I would like to see an explanation:

"Thread bla bla was shut down because a member(s) chose to use bad language / insult other members / member(s) chose to post sexually explicit content"

Not "exceeded HT limits".

I was that mom that allowed her kids 1 'why / why not'.
I gave them an explanation, with them knowing that if I said no, no means no, but I would give them a reason WHY no was no.......


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

So Noone knows anything about this.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I spose Terri and Jay know something bout it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys really can't figure it out ?


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Why do I always miss all the good stuff? <pout>


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I spose Terri and Jay know something bout it.


Yes, but.
[YOUTUBE]r3kQlzOi27M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> I spose Terri and Jay know something bout it.


Yep, and they are not talking........

I guess everyone EXCEPT the mods missed it?? Clearly no one knows!! lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Who knows what evil lurks within the hearts of Singletreers.

Danged if I know.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am on POF and recently have taken out a bunch of words, sentences and paragraphs. Just not into much I guess. I am much more about real life and right now real life has me really busy. And who knows, maybe there is someone for me on the rez here. In the mean time this is what I have written down on POF. 

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=67201432

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=67201432


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry Sindi, it don't show lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Not sure why, I clicked on it and it went right there. Did a second copy and paste and got the same effect. 

See, it is just not meant to be, lol. I am finally open to dating again so who knows.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I think it's a good write-up, and great photos!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The first thought in my head after reading your profile is:

She sounds like a gentle woman, big hearted, strong back / hands, compassionate and someone who would make your day better just because she was there.

I hope you find what you are looking for.....you sound like a gem!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah. Got it on the second. Sounds like a good profile for a country man.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Great profile Cindilu.. you look great in your pics and the description sounded positive toward the future. So many profiles have a negative tone and yours didnt. Wish you good luck in your search. :goodjob:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am always positive, happy and smiling. At least 90 % of the time. Even when there is a storm I will find the good in it. My new motto in life is... Ya can't start the race by sitting on a couch, so get up and live it to it's fullest.


----------

